

Which language do you use for day-to-day stuff? - adm

which language do you use for day-to-day stuff?
======
froo
English? (depending on who you talk too, they might say barely)

I'm actually a big fan of Python lately

------
schtog
Python

------
gunderson
honestly... ruby, awk, bash (in that order)

------
abhin4v
python (before learning python: perl)

------
brk
perl.

